# Severed Finger Prop: Does this look infected to you?



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

The severed finger prop I made for Halloween "Pull my finger" gags. The liquid latex captured my fingerprints so clearly that I'm afraid I could be framed for a crime using this prop! :eekin:










A couple more photoz here:
http://www.HauntedHotSauce.com/HauntForum/HauntedHotSauce_SEVERED_FINGER_1.jpg

http://www.HauntedHotSauce.com/HauntForum/HauntedHotSauce_SEVERED_FINGER_2.jpg


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow...looks real...you get two thumbs up from me.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! That's really disgusting (in a good way), amazing detail!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Haunted you sure your not missing a finger? That is awesome! I love the detail


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, that is awesome disgusting Very realistic, excellent job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I'm drinking my coffee here! Ewwww, gross!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Infected no, decomposing yes.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, I'm drinking my coffee here! Ewwww, gross!


You can use it for a coffee stirrer!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Seriously nice job!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I just wanted to know, which finger did you use to sculpt it with? Just wanted to know i wasn't being flipped off! lol...Nice job, you got some nice detail on it.


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

very nice job, i love the fingerprints details !!!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Awesome!!! Looks Great!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Great detail there. I'm impressed.  

Huh...wonder if I could make one to bring to work and use to stir my coffee with in October...everyone knows I'm the Halloween freak in these parts. Might get some good 'eewwwsss' though. *snicker*


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Bad, meet Ass. Ass, Bad. Now go make babies.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I love it! It look so real! Nice work!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

real looking I checked my hand to see if any fingers were missing ..yep there all there


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Just curious, what did you use to make the cast? The detail is just remarkable (and the paint job completely rocks!)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually, it looks kinda dead so it makes sense that it would come right off.

Great looking prop.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... I could have sworn I comment on this  Anyway, very nice ... love the texture of the skin.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Denhaunt said:


> Just curious, what did you use to make the cast? The detail is just remarkable (and the paint job completely rocks!)


Sorry I missed this earlier Den,

Thanks for the kind words!!!

I used my own finger! I painted my index finger with about 4-5 layers of liquid latex. I powdered it so it wouldn't stick to itself and pulled the latex off reversing it so the outside was inside. I stuffed it with cotton...used a broken wooden dowel for the bone, painted some liquid latex on a mirror and balled that up for the "gore" around the bone. Painted it with acrylic paints.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

looks awesome
very clever construction, too


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

THIS LOOKS AWESOME!!!!!! Tutorial please!!


----------

